# Artec DHM-G48R firmware



## omski (24. März 2005)

:suspekt: Wer kann mir helfen ,das Laufwerk mit der neuen Firmware upzudaten. Ich habe die neue Software Vers.570 ( ARTECDHM.EXE + G48R-570.bat + G48RV570.HEX ) gedownloaded,aber ich kann Sie nicht einspielen. 
Mein Betriebssystem ist WindowsXP Home Edition SP2
Was bzw. wie muß ich vorgehen , um diese Firmware einzuspielen ?
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr froh
M.f.G. Omski


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. März 2005)

Hi omski und herzlich willkommen auf tutorials.de

Bitte achte in Zukunft darauf, dass du deine Frage im richtigen Forenbereich schreibst.
Das Forum "User-Treffen" hat ja nichts mit Hardware zu tun. 

Danke
Martin


----------



## omski (25. März 2005)

Sorry ,aber so als Grünschnabel habe ich die falsche Seite erwischt. Jedoch konnte ich mir jetzt selber helfen,indem ich mir über die Internetseite http://etna.rpc1.org/mt/ 
MTKFLASH 1.80 und nochmals die Firmare gedownloaded habe. Man muß dann nur noch eine MS Dos startfähige Bootdiskette erstellen , auf diese Diskette MTKFLASH 1.80 und die Firmware entpacken, Rechner neu starten , Befehl upgrade.bat eingeben ,den  EIDE Kanal angeben  ,an welchem das DVD-Laufwerk dranhängt ( bei mir musste ich die 4 eingeben , da es am sekundären als Slave hängt ). Der Rest geht von allein. Rechner neu starten.Fertig
Ich hatte dann aber noch ein kleineres Problem,das er keine DVD´s mehr erkannte. Nachdem ich aber den Rechner heruntergefahren hatte ( kpl. ) und dann neu gestartet,erkennt er alle Scheiben und liest diese wesentlich schneller als vor dem Update. 
Vieleicht konnte ich noch jemand behilflich sein, der ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
M.f.G. Omski


----------

